

Apple Slashes iPhone Production, Says Chip Analyst - prakash
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/11/apple-slashes-iphone-production-says-chip-analyst-aapl-

======
pedalpete
the key here is 'say chip analyst'... but what about the rest of the component
makers?

There seems to have been a small bit of buzz in chip circles that Apple is
looking to become a chip producer (or at least designer), and that could be
reflected here.

------
Tichy
I would buy one if the offer from T-Mobile Germany was better. But prices for
mobile internet are falling quickly, and in 24 months I would definitely feel
like a fool if I was still paying the T-Mobile rates.

Come on, Apple, unlock it already.

